# Circo Barnum: Mattia, la genitrice e Manager



## Tebe (15 Marzo 2012)

Ho sentito mio fratello Paolo. Non sapeva niente del contatto della genitrice a Mattia.
Poi ho sentito anche Sergio e nemmeno lui sapeva.
Si sono incazzati. Con lei. E con Mattia.

Sono protettivi i due...almeno qualcosa di buono quella donna l'ha fatto.
I miei fratelli. Con cui ho un rapporto...infinito. E colorato. Che sà di zucchero. E frittelle di mele.

Uno e trino in sostanza. Non un rapporto morboso. Anzi...tutti e tre siamo piuttosto piatti nelle nostre cose anche se Paolo è il più dolce. 

La stronza è fuori dalla mia vita da anni e non voglio che ci rientri.
-Se scopro che hai rapporti con la genitrice ti lascio.- ho detto a Mattia stamattina dopo aver sentito i fratelli. Ero seria. 
Perchè lei è un veleno. Che anche Mattia ha sperimentato. E ha visto bene.
-E' meglio che che cambi aria per un pò.- ha risposto.
-Infatti. Potresti andare a trovare Marco...partire domani sera tipo...e tornare domenica sera.-
-Si farò così. Tebe però...-
-Non c'è trattativa su questa questione. Se ti becco ancora ti lascio. Sono serissima.-
Ha tentato di scherzare un pò. Gli ho chiuso il telefono.
Mi parte l'embolo. Non ce la faccio. Esce la parte peggiore di me. Quella non del tutto ammaestrata.

Ho aperto il  cassetto delle meraviglie e mi sono mangiata 6 baci perugina uno di seguito all'altro.
Alla facciazza della glicemia.

E poi mail. Di Manager.

_puoi passare nel mio non ufficio?
_
Si Manager. Posso passare nel tuo non ufficio. E' la giornata giusta per chiederti dell'agguato. E si.

Faccia da stronzo. Ma forse lo vedevo io così. 
Si è acceso una sigaretta. Me ne ha offerta una.
Parlava. Parlava. Di progetti. Di soldi. Di...non ascoltavo. E poi. Non l'ho più tenuta.
-Perchè non sono stata informata della riunione con il cliente? Era importante.-
-Ti ho chiamata per parlare di quello.-
-Dell'agguato?-
-Agguato? Non ti ho fatto nessun agguato.-
Mi sono alzata dalla sedia. Stavo sclerando -Ok...ne parliamo dopo pranzo.-
-Principessa...-
Mi è esplosa la merda al cervello. Meno male che non avevo una pistola in mano se no l'avrei usata.
Su di lui. Su Gelmy. Sul suo vice. Sull'altro in giacca e cravatta che pare un avvoloio, su...-Manager davvero non è giornata. Lascia stare...-
-Il cliente ha deciso per il tuo progetto eco bio bocciando il mio- ha sorriso.
Ho sentito come se mi fossi fatta la pipì addosso.
Lo so che non è un immagine consona ma rende l'idea del caldo che ho sentito al basso ventre e della sensazione di liberamento vescica quando proprio non ce la fai più.
-Stai..sorridendo?- gli ho chiesto. Non capivo. 
Mi ha mostrizzata in riunione e...
-Che ne dici di lunedi sera?-
Io una cranio -Lunedi di che?-
-Io e te...lunedi sera...-
-Oh..si...lunedi...ok...certo...No guarda..devo andare. Si. Devo. Andare...-
Sono schizzata fuori dal suo _non_ ufficio.
Non va bene.
Non va bene.
Non va bene.
Nell'open space mezzo vuoto...si è avvicinato.
Mi ha preso il viso tra le mani. Ero terrorizzata. _Che cazzo fai?_ 
Pensavo mi baciasse. Tipo film romantico:incazzato:. 

Mi ha dato un bacio sulla fronte. 
Lento. 
Non erotico. 
Ha lasciato le sue labbra appoggiate per un pò. 

Io una statua di sale.
Imbarazzata. Inorridita. Ho cominciato a sudare.
Poi mi ha lasciata. Ha salutato un mio collega in assoluta tranquillità.
Mi ha sorriso -Buona giornata Tebe-

Portatemi via.
Non ci sto dentro.
Mi sento in una realtà parallela dove non c'è nulla che vada per il verso giusto.

Il bacio sulla fronte mi ha distrutto la giornata.
E' stato come sparare sulla croce rossa.
Mi ha fatta sentire fragile.
Non che non mi ci senta a volte. Ma è affrontabile. E poi non nascondo mai quando sono fragilizzata.
Ma lo dico a Mattia. Che poi mi coccola. E mi fa ridere.

Ma Mattia è meglio che mi stia lontano.
E manager è meglio che mi scopi.
Ok.
stasera serata:canna:​


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Marzo 2012)

Ok.
1-mi spiace per Mattia e la genitrice, spero che Mattia abbia capito. Dovrebbe, conoscendoti.

2-mi spiace Tebe, quello che dirò non ti piacerà per nulla.



.....





.....






.....



CHECCARINO Manager!!!  Mi sono venuti i cuoricini negli occhi -sì, io sono tipo da "stellino" e da cuoricini negli occhi-
Era da fargli la standing ovulation alla Littizzetto 
Scusa, ma è stato davvero impagabile.. tu che arrivi come una furia nel suo ufficio, pregustandoti uno scempio che Troia avrebbe detto "no no preferiamo gli Achei grazie ma Tebe no!" e....
Lui... ti smonta, ti toglie il detonatore e ti da un bacino sulla fronte davanti a tutti...
Ok, ora stai ribollendo di rabbia DI NUOVO. Scusa.
Ma... è così bello... sigh.... 

Cazzo. Che uomo. E' stato l'equivalente lavorativo della dominazione a letto.  Tra un secondo mi eccito io 

Buona la canna?


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Marzo 2012)

E congratulazioni per la vittoria del tuo progetto!!!


----------



## Tebe (16 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa;bt487 ha detto:
			
		

> Ok.
> 1-mi spiace per Mattia e la genitrice, spero che Mattia abbia capito. Dovrebbe, conoscendoti.
> 
> 2-mi spiace Tebe, quello che dirò non ti piacerà per nulla.
> ...


La canna ottima. In circolo ancora ora. Non sono più abituata...
Che uomo...già....e in effetti pure vagamente romantico...E il bacio sulla fronte di ieri ha già fatto il giro dell'ufficio...:rotfl:
E lui non c'è. Sparito...
Speriamo che oltre ai bacini sulla fronte ci sia anche qualcosa di più sostanzioso...
Saranno giorni lunghissimi... (ora mi concedo pure un sospiro ritegnoso da damigella dell' 800 invornita)


----------



## Eliade (16 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa;bt487 ha detto:
			
		

> Ok.
> 1-mi spiace per Mattia e la genitrice, spero che Mattia abbia capito. Dovrebbe, conoscendoti.
> 
> 2-mi spiace Tebe, quello che dirò non ti piacerà per nulla.
> ...


 Quotone!!!!!!!! 

W manager!!!! :carneval:


----------



## Simy (16 Marzo 2012)

1 a 0 per Manager!


----------



## Tebe (16 Marzo 2012)

siete 3...:incazzato::incazzato:
dov'è andata a finire la solidarietà femminile?


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Marzo 2012)

La solidarietà femminile sta facendo gli occhioni dolci a Manager...


----------



## Tebe (16 Marzo 2012)

1) ha calzini pirotecnici
2) la Liabel
3) Camice da tempo libero improponibili
4) Ascolta musica...inascoltabile. Che manco mio nonno.
6) Non ha pensato ai preservativi
7) Ha fatto "cilecchina"
8) Varie ed eventuali.


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Marzo 2012)

Io sono innamorata follemente di un uomo che indossa gli stessi maglioni di mio nonno  e con lui... mi fanno un sesso che non ti dico.
Ha degli slip che non ti descrivo perchè mi sento pietosa.
Eccetera eccetera.

Eppure... che uomo! (faccina innamorata con gli occhi a cuoricini)
La solidarietà femminile, da femmina, evidentemente sa che la mascolinità non si pesa a calzini.
Che poi sono quelli che ti ha fatto recapitare... (anche lì, bavetta alla bocca).

Mi spiace, ho usato la scena nel non ufficio di Manager come fantasia erotica facendo sesso col mio uomo.


----------



## Eliade (17 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa;bt494 ha detto:
			
		

> La solidarietà femminile sta facendo gli occhioni dolci a Manager...


A ri quoto! :rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (17 Marzo 2012)

Tebe;bt495 ha detto:
			
		

> 1) ha calzini pirotecnici
> 2) la Liabel
> 3) Camice da tempo libero improponibili
> 4) Ascolta musica...inascoltabile. Che manco mio nonno.
> ...


1)Tutto la mia comprensione.
2)Anche io indosso le magliettine della salute (anche s epiù carine^^)...basta sfilarle.
3) No comment...anche quelle si levano SUBITO!
4)E vabè...spegnamo la radio...
6) Ti sei saltata il 5...e vabè, non è un traditore, quindi non è abituato, sicuramente con la moglie non li usa.
7)Capita a tanti, un motivo in più per riprovare.
8) Viene surclassato tutto dalla "dolcezza".

Io ti ci vedo bene con un uomo così......:carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Marzo 2012)

Eliade;bt498 ha detto:
			
		

> 1)Tutto la mia comprensione.
> 2)Anche io indosso le magliettine della salute (anche s epiù carine^^)...basta sfilarle.
> 3) No comment...anche quelle si levano SUBITO!
> 4)E vabè...spegnamo la radio...
> ...


Ma non metterle strane idee in testa! :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (17 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa;bt494 ha detto:
			
		

> La solidarietà femminile sta facendo gli occhioni dolci a Manager...


Quoto!


----------



## Tebe (17 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa;bt499 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma non metterle strane idee in testa! :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl: (mi sento molto innamorata in effetti. Oggi poi...sono andata  a fare spese...intime, quindi...innamoratissima....:diavoletto


----------

